# My EEs



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I love my Easter eggers

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

That's what I call a close up!! lol


----------



## BigWheel (Jan 14, 2014)

My EE is the friendliest of all my chickens 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

